# Brown Betty..



## Mourguitars (Nov 1, 2019)

No gremlins again but it does have way to much bass , used Tayda's black matte enclosure. 

Should have lowered the jacks a ⅛" but everything went smooth !

Mike



https://imgur.com/hFD5vyN




https://imgur.com/74UC5ZT


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 2, 2019)

Another nice clean build, Mike.
The TIGHT control should roll the bass way back.  Is that knob working correctly?


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 2, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Another nice clean build, Mike.
> The TIGHT control should roll the bass way back.  Is that knob working correctly?



Thanks Chuck , all knobs work  _and the tight control  works like it should  but I can’t run the bass past 8am ...I have to pull it out because the middle cap is to tall and can’t put the base plate on ...lol face palm

I will inspect when changing it out , and if it doesn’t fix it I’ll move it over to the troubleshooting section...again run bass on 0 it works great_


----------



## Barry (Nov 2, 2019)

Build looks good


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 2, 2019)

Thanks Barry !

I changed that tall cap...reflowed all solder joints and.....

It fixed it !  Sounds great


----------



## ErickPulido (Nov 2, 2019)

Great man!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 2, 2019)

You know the BASS and MID controls are boost only, right?  TREBLE & PRESENCE are cut only.
In other words, for a flat freq response (well _almost _flat), set the controls for the heart of the sun as follows:
BASS = 0
MID = 0
TREBLE = 10
PRESENCE = 10


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 2, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> You know the BASS and MID controls are boost only, right?  TREBLE & PRESENCE are cut only.
> In other words, for a flat freq response (well _almost _flat), set the controls for the heart of the sun as follows:
> BASS = 0
> MID = 0
> ...




Didn't know that !  I just fiddled with the trim inside , almost got it cranked ..gain a 3pm and twisted knobs to i found a sweet spot. 

Funny how a reflow of solder  joints fixes things isn't it ...lol


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 2, 2019)

That trimpot has a major effect on the sound and the PRESENCE control.  Set the trimpot to minimum and the 2nd pair of LEDs barely get tickled.   PRESENCE controls the Treble cut above 2KHz.  Set the trimpot to maximum and now the PRESENCE control also affects how hard the 2nd pair of LEDs get hit.  They'll light up pretty good.  Cranking the trimpot also allows IC3.1 to be driven into saturation.  If that's not enough grunt, change R13 to 10K and now you have the same gain range as a Thermionic.
A very versatile pedal.


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 2, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Cranking the trimpot also allows IC3.1 to be driven into saturation.  If that's not enough grunt, change R13 to 10K and now you have the same gain range as a Thermionic.
> A very versatile pedal.




Its all about the gain with me ..lol

Thats good to know Chuck !  Looking at the schematic changing the R13 ( 22k ) to a 10k in layman's terns..... choke the path and make the diodes before it clip harder  before hitting the trim for the presence control ?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 2, 2019)

Not exactly...
R13 is 27K in the Build Docs.  All R13 does is set the gain range of the 4th stage.  It has no effect on previous stages.  How hard D1-D4 clip depends on the GAIN setting and your guitar's volume control.  The TIGHT control has some influence too since it cuts back the bass going into the distortion stages.

4th stage gain = (Rtrim + R14) / R13

With stock values and trim maxed, gain = 4.1x or 12dB

With R13 = 10K and trim maxed, gain = 11x or 21dB

The 2nd & 3rd stages have a clean bleed (R9 & R11), so if you overdrive this pedal hard enough with a boost or overdrive pedal, you can get the 2nd pair of LEDs to light up even with the trimpot zeroed.  But that would be crazy.


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 2, 2019)

It amazes me how you guys know all this stuff ! I don't mind asking stupid simple questions and even being wrong...i wanna learn this stuff, but I'm still on the index of the book so to speak...lol


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 2, 2019)

Just keep asking questions & building stuff.  That's how you'll learn.


----------



## Blooze (Nov 2, 2019)

Love the black with red knobs! 
Stupid question, but I’m getting ready to order parts for one of these and I didn’t know what size knobs will work?  Will Davies 1510’s or will I need to go with the smaller 1611 size?


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 2, 2019)

14.5 x16mm  1611

I like these knobs but buy extras because some will split on ya at the base , some have the screw to close to the bottom lip....


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 2, 2019)

Just FYI, the pots are spaced 0.8" apart on each row, and the rows are 1.0" apart.  The closest clearance is between two knob on the same row.  If the knobs are more than 0.8" dia, they will touch. 0.8" = 20.3mm.


----------



## Blooze (Nov 2, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Just FYI, the pots are spaced 0.8" apart on each row, and the rows are 1.0" apart.  The closest clearance is between two knob on the same row.  If the knobs are more than 0.8" dia, they will touch. 0.8" = 20.3mm.



Thank you.  That is very helpful.


----------

